# I am so bored.



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

Not much more to say... just so bored.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2021)

Same.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

Write some lyrics.....for me....


----------



## GNP (Jan 14, 2021)

Same.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

Get drunk, or meditate.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 14, 2021)

I envy you having enough free time to be bored.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 14, 2021)

Bored? Sorry to hear. I find there's always something new to read, learn, watch, build, create... Personally there aren't enough hours in the day to do what I want (although maybe that's down to my bad time keeping)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

I am also bored out of my mind a lot of the time. I want to do stuff. I need to do stuff. But a lot of days my health does not permit me to do some / all of it. Resulting in a weird kind of boredom.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

I am also bored but too unmotivated to do anything about it


----------



## InverseS (Jan 14, 2021)

Signs of depression? Stay healthy. https://www.rethink.org/advice-and-...lness/learn-more-about-conditions/depression/


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

InverseS said:


> Signs of depression? Stay healthy. https://www.rethink.org/advice-and-...lness/learn-more-about-conditions/depression/


Definitely. Even an official diagnosis. So thanks.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2021)

Go do stuff then.

Also let it be known I fully support the use of anti-depressants.

To fight depression. I feel like I need to be clear on that.

Though I know from experience that dealing with missing survival instinct does curb boredom. So hedge your bets.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I envy you having enough free time to be bored.


You can work around the clock and still be bored.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Write some lyrics.....for me....


??


----------



## kilgurt (Jan 14, 2021)

Move (physically)! Best antidepressant!


----------



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am also bored out of my mind a lot of the time. I want to do stuff. I need to do stuff. But a lot of days my health does not permit me to do some / all of it. Resulting in a weird kind of boredom.


I have a similar thing. I need a project to get my teeth into.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> True


I agree. But in my case, I have a physical disability and very limited mobility.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2021)

kilgurt said:


> Move (physically)! Best antidepressant!



I'm quite certain antidepressants are the best antidepressant.


----------



## GtrString (Jan 14, 2021)

Stick with it, and get bored of boredom..


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2021)

How did we get from boredom to depression so quickly? I am one but not the other.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2021)

10 posts in someone linked boredom to depression. Considering that's one of my very few areas of expertise I pounced on that like a cat.

Those often seem bored as well. There might be a connection there.

The connection may very well be fallacious, however. Nevertheless, I am entertained. Which does not cure depression.

A viscous circle.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

dman007 said:


> I agree. But in my case, I have a physical disability and very limited mobility.


Same. So true for those who can actually be physically active


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> a cat.
> 
> Those often seem bored as well. There might be a connection there.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

dman007 said:


> ??


Some words I can out to music.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Some words I can out to music.


Here is a haiku.
I wrote this haiku for u.
Do bee do bee do.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

dman007 said:


> I have a similar thing. I need a project to get my teeth into.


Feel free to prepare my witnesses and documents for a trial next month


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm bored as well. Since last March, my job has been a lot of hurry up and wait, with the waiting getting longer and longer. I'm running out of work related things to fill my time with.

So I think, lets work on my Music computer while I'm waiting. Only it's been backing up for the last 3 days so I can do a BIOS update and maybe get the 2 TB nvme I bought to work. (Drive is fine, just a question of whether the motherboard will take the size)

I really should have emptied the download folder before starting......


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 14, 2021)

Hobbies. At least cooking yields good things to eat. Guitar seems pointless, because unless there's screaming, jiggling, and backstage food, playing for myself is boring. Maybe I could get into dusting.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Hobbies. At least cooking yields good things to eat. Guitar seems pointless, because unless there's screaming, jiggling, and backstage food, playing for myself is boring. Maybe I could get into dusting.


If you do, I could use some help. The dust has been really bad this year for some reason. Probably all the fires. It's also been much drier this year.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 14, 2021)

Get a Mountain Bike. Lots of fun.

OK, taking a chance here because it worked for me in the past. Don't have to do this, just a suggestion: head down your local mission if you have one nearby and ask if you can help serve lunch one afternoon to the line of the homeless that line up for a meal. You find out how real the feeling is when you are helping others. In that environment it's all about helping them, and for the most part they are so sweet and grateful you're there for them. Feeling useful returns like an avalanche, although that's not the main reason you're there, but it happens. You get home and realize how much you have before you in tools to create music and that new appreciation can seriously spark creativity. You might even hear new musical ideas from it all, who knows. Most of all you end the day knowing you were there for others who are in need, and boredom won't even show up that day. I get it--not everyone will agree with all this but it's s thought to ponder for a bit.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Here is a haiku.
> I wrote this haiku for u.
> Do bee do bee do.


You can do better than that.....😝


----------



## chillbot (Jan 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You can do better than that


You are a mean lot.
That haiku was all I got.
I'm no astronaut.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

A lot of us bored
It must never be ignored
Back to my keyboard


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You can do better than that.....😝


I liked it


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 14, 2021)

I suffer from bordeom and procrastination. So every time I want to be bored, I keep putting it off.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 14, 2021)

I almost never get bored, because I am pretty good at doing nothing. I don't think that there are a lot of people as good as me at doing nothing. Except dead people of course.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

Got some songs that need a vocal recording. Needs a rock vocalist.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

I actually did write lyrics today. It is for a demo song for a soon to be released undisclosed but awesome guitar sample. Since the song was somewhat shoegazy / postpunk-y, I deliberately went for that early eighties pretentious-as-f*** cold war vibe. Also there was a specific need for the word “Glock” to be in there.

Enjoy. Or more likely: be bored.
Also, he or she that comes up with the best explanation for this piece of rubbish will win a free license for Arturia REV Plate and/or my Plugin Alliance loyalty voucher. Terms and conditions apply *)

“Gazing at the barrel of a Glock”

“strolling through Warsaw
head’s all messed up
failed to shock and awe
gazing at the barrel of a Glock

it’s like that one Zygmunt Bauman quote
“for one to be free /
there must at least be two”
Ulrike and Andreas had my vote
their aim was never really true

limping through Warsaw
heading for a fall
do not subscribe to your law
Glock’s barrel on my skull”

*) contestants need to be demonstrably bored


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 14, 2021)

very busy life at work... (quite a lot of stress)
And enough hobbies to get around at home

aka.. not bored


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

poetd said:


> haiku should ideally mention the season or nature in relation to the seasons, fyi


This is true. So:

Autumn has come round
Look at this tree I just found
Still boring, innit?


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 14, 2021)

You can't beat that five word thing. It's bigger than JC.

Roman burger here
It smells better than fast food
I know what's in it


----------



## dman007 (Jan 14, 2021)

Coldness surrounds me 
This mad world freezes my life
Nothing but boredom


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 14, 2021)

Against the formless
Doubt and uncertain future
We yearn for structures


----------



## JLKooistra (Jan 14, 2021)

Best (only?) remedy for boredom (and possibly depression?):

"I wait for you to plead
Like that yes oh yes please
Don’t torment me any longer! " 
(source: random website)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

I know depression
locked down now for countless months
shitty condition


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Against the formless
> Doubt and uncertain future
> We yearn for structures


Appreciate this one ❤️


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2021)

I beat Resident Evil 2 Remake

Twice this week

Working on round 3

Poor Birkins has it rough


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> I beat Resident Evil 2 Remake
> 
> Twice this week
> 
> ...


Now that’s a classic one to beat


----------



## markd (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm so bored that I decided to read this thread.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 14, 2021)

chillbot said:


> You can work around the clock and still be bored.


Kids do a good job of alleviating that kind of boredom.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

I am so bored, I decided to put this lp on my record player and give it a spin. Great lyrics too. Every time he gets to the cigarette part, I want to light one up although I have quit ages ago.



If you’re REALLY bored, go discover what’s on this album’s excellent sleeve art.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

So I posted a great song, but not the right one. Which is:


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> I'm quite certain antidepressants are the best antidepressant.


My own, and many others' experiences are quite the contrary.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I actually did write lyrics today. It is for a demo song for a soon to be released undisclosed but awesome guitar sample. Since the song was somewhat shoegazy / postpunk-y, I deliberately went for that early eighties pretentious-as-f*** cold war vibe. Also there was a specific need for the word “Glock” to be in there.
> 
> Enjoy. Or more likely: be bored.
> Also, he or she that comes up with the best explanation for this piece of rubbish will win a free license for Arturia REV Plate and/or my Plugin Alliance loyalty voucher. Terms and conditions apply *)
> ...


See my interpretations in inserted spoiler tags:

“Gazing


Spoiler



reference to shoe gaze music


 at the barrel of a Glock”


Spoiler



the Glock originated in Austria, where many of the founding fathers of orchestral composition hailed from



“strolling through Warsaw
head’s all messed up


Spoiler



perhaps a reference to how shoe gaze music makes us feel


failed to shock and awe


Spoiler



reference to the 2003 Iraq war


gazing at the barrel of a Glock

it’s like that one Zygmunt Bauman quote


Spoiler



ties into the reference to Warsaw in the first line as Bauman was originally from Poland


“for one to be free /
there must at least be two”


Spoiler



reference to USA and USSR being the two major powers of the Cold War


Ulrike and Andreas had my vote


Spoiler



more Cold War references, herein the West German "Red Army Faction"


their aim was never really true


Spoiler



commentary on the philosophy of communism



limping through Warsaw


Spoiler



communism falling


heading for a fall
do not subscribe to your law


Spoiler



those opposed to communism breaking free


Glock’s barrel on my skull”


Spoiler



either (a) communist leaders gaining power by force or (b) choosing to die rather than live under communism





This was fun and I could be off on all or some of my theories


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> See my interpretations in inserted spoiler tags:
> 
> “Gazing
> 
> ...


This is awefully close my friend. I am VERY impressed. So, where do I send the Arturia license?



Spoiler: This is the actual meaning



1. reference to shoe gaze music 

>>> correct, pretty obvious one of course, but still: props

2. the Glock originated in Austria, where many of the founding fathers of orchestral composition hailed from 

>>> haha nice one. Actually, the word Glock is in the name of the sample library I am doing the song for, and the developer is from Poland, so my mind drifted to the cold war, spy shit and guns. Hence: Glock. Your explanation is way better though! I think I may keep that one...

3. perhaps a reference to how shoe gaze music makes us feel

>>> that is absolutely part of the vibe of the genre. However, in my mind this song is about a protagonist who was in the Rote Armee Fraktion, somehow ended up in Warsaw, and got chased by a western spy. He knows they're onto him, and feels the paranoia of being chased in Warsaw

4. reference to the 2003 Iraq war

>>> of course again you are right. Here it was meant as a deliberate anachronistic reference to the protagonist's apparent intention to do some terrorist operation or other ("to shock and awe") that failed. Also: "awe" was the first word I could think of that rhymes with Warsaw hahaha

5. ties into the reference to Warsaw in the first line as Bauman was originally from Poland

>>> 100% correct. I figured that most eighties postpunk bands' lyrics were kind of pretentious and had some faux intellectual name check or other. So I Googled.

6. reference to USA and USSR being the two major powers of the Cold War

>>> speechless, spot-on!

7. more Cold War references, herein the West German Red Army Faction

>>> yes, the founders of the Baader-Meinhof Gruppe mentioned here of course

8. commentary on the philosophy of communism

>>> actually, the protagonist seems slightly disappointed in his own belief system now that he is about to be eliminated... "was it really worth it?". Also, a cheesy reference to Elvis Costello's album My Aim Is True

9. communism falling

>>> could be. Also more literally, my protagonist's deteriorating condition (first strolling, now limping), foreshadowing his imminent demise

10. those opposed to communism breaking free

>>> could be. I meant this to symbolize that the protagonist does not subscribe to the law of the western spy that is about to put a bullet in his head, disappointed as he may be in his own causes and motivations too....

11. either (a) communist leaders gaining power by force or (b) choosing to die rather than live under communism

>>> interesting... a suicide angle. And also very obvious. However, as pointed out, it was way more straightforward really. It was Double-O-Seven. After all, a RAF agent would never use a Glock 

And just to be clear: the whole purpose of these lyrics was to have something slightly appropriate to sing on a demo song. Keep in mind, that I am very much a hobbyist. A hobbyist musician and a hobbyist lyricist hahaha. So all of this has to be read with one's tongue planted firmly in cheek!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is awefully close my friend. I am VERY impressed. So, where do I send the Arturia license?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might I ask that you donate the Arturia Rev or the Plugin Alliance loyalty code to a local school's music program or to a musician struggling with their finances during this time?


----------



## toddkreuz (Jan 14, 2021)

Do what Bach did. Have a gaggle of children. Poof, boredom gone!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Might I ask that you donate the Arturia Rev or the Plugin Alliance loyalty code to a local school's music program or to a musician struggling with their finances during this time?


----------



## artomatic (Jan 14, 2021)

You can join me watching the leaves fall off the trees...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


Excellent!!! I am looking forward to your spoiler reveal


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> My own, and many others' experiences are quite the contrary.


Yet my own, and many other's experiences are exactly that.

Though I must very much admit the first two types they put me on were awful. Finding the one that works is a hassle indeed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Excellent!!! I am looking forward to your spoiler reveal


The reveal has dropped 

Also, anyone in dire straits who would be happy with a $50 Plugin Alliance voucher or a serial for Arturia's REV Plate reverb (which is pretty decent actually), DM me. As mentioned earlier, terms and conditions apply (you have to be demonstrably bored).


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is awefully close my friend. I am VERY impressed. So, where do I send the Arturia license?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once in a very great while, I demonstrate that I actually have a modicum of intellect


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Once in a very great while, I demonstrate that I actually have a modicum of intellect


What did I tell ya? You put in the work, you get the respect. It helps that you clearly have a properly functioning brain as well.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

_Edited_: Probably best I just shut-up


----------



## dman007 (Jan 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


Ah, Picard!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> What did I tell ya? You put in the work, you get the respect. It helps that you clearly have a properly functioning brain as well.


I'm still riding high from my lyric interpretation yesterday lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 15, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I'm still riding high from my lyric interpretation yesterday lol


Hahaha that is cool. I am equally high that someone from NYC took the time to take the deep dive mate! I might as well tease a bit of the music then eh?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hahaha that is cool. I am equally high that someone from NYC took the time to take the deep dive mate! I might as well tease a bit of the music then eh?


Hey, I am from Long Island - not NYC, we are much more down to earth out this way

I think I speak for everyone when I say that you should definitely post a tease of the music


----------



## CT (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm also bored. Wish I weren't so bored. If you'd like to be more bored you can send me some of your work.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm bored because I don't have enough money to buy CSW. Still paying the bills for my end of the year shopping spree (no regrets). I have to keep my head over the water for the forthcoming income taxes...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 15, 2021)

"Boredom comes to the boring mind..." Metallica


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 15, 2021)

How can anyone be bored when we all have the 1990's equivalent of a multimillion dollar recording studio + musicians for hire at our fingertips? Come on now.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 15, 2021)

dman007 said:


> Not much more to say... just so bored.


I am just going outside and may be some time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say that you should definitely post a tease of the music


More to come of course...
View attachment Gazing at the barrel of a Glock - vrijdagavond - bridge.mp3


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 16, 2021)

Bored? There’s so much one can do with an internet connection. So many people to talk to live... Start camming? 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Bored? There’s so much one can do with an internet connection. So many people to talk to live... Start camming? 😂


How’s the video game coming along Luke?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> How’s the video game coming along Luke?


Ah man, I’m loving learning so much about Videogame dev stuff. The learning curve has been immense so far. Generally my doing as I’m into games like The Last Of Us and Red Dead Redemption and taking influence from the unachievable 😂

The game venture doesn’t earn me any money though so I’m currently doing a lot of library music as I need to keep the lights on whilst in U.K. lockdown.


----------



## dman007 (Jan 16, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Ah man, I’m loving learning so much about Videogame dev stuff. The learning curve has been immense so far. Generally my doing as I’m into games like The Last Of Us and Red Dead Redemption and taking influence from the unachievable 😂
> 
> The game venture doesn’t earn me any money though so I’m currently doing a lot of library music as I need to keep the lights on whilst in U.K. lockdown.


On the library music, who do you submit to?


----------



## GNP (Jan 16, 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

“Klytus, I’m borrrreeeeddddd”

The intro of Flash Gordon. Also sampled by The Orb on their seminal debut album. The track’s called Earth. Once you’ve listened to that Flash bit, you’ll know how to properly pronounce that...


----------

